# Lance reads these forums



## TI_roadracer (May 14, 2006)

Word has it that Lance, the man himself has an account on these forums...

Imagine his underweight race bike, probably 11 lbs or so, with the next generation scott cr2 frame, sub 1000g tubular wheel set, special edition capagnolo record carbon/ti, ironman pedals...


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Lance Johnson? I'm sure there is a guy named Lance that reads these forums...

If you really think Armstrong reads this or any other forum, I have some ocean front property in Arizona I want to sell


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Damn, I'm outed. Time to come clean. OK, I admit it, I am Lance Armstrong.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

and I have it on good authority, he's telling the truth.....


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

And I'm Sheryl Crowe.


----------



## Seamus (May 23, 2005)

And I'm that hot blonde he was leaving the LA club with.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

That's good to know. Now you can answer the question that's been plaguing mankind...

Are they real???????


----------



## SC_clydesdale (Oct 6, 2005)

*An attorney speaks....*

Hi, I'm Jackie Chiles.....

They're real, and they're spectacular!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Brick Tamland (Mar 31, 2006)

*So...*



MikeBiker said:


> And I'm Sheryl Crowe.


Is it true that Mohair Chair has only one ball?


----------



## Brick Tamland (Mar 31, 2006)

Actually, I think he goes under the handle "Scotty2Hotty."


----------



## S2H (Jul 10, 2005)

Brick Tamland said:


> Actually, I think he goes under the handle "Scotty2Hotty."


That is very true.


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

mohair_chair said:


> Damn, I'm outed. Time to come clean. OK, I admit it, I am Lance Armstrong.


You are not, I am. Ask Dave Hickey - we rode bikes together in San Diego.


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

TI_roadracer said:


> Word has it that Lance, the man himself has an account on these forums...
> 
> Imagine his underweight race bike, probably 11 lbs or so, with the next generation scott cr2 frame, sub 1000g tubular wheel set, special edition capagnolo record carbon/ti, ironman pedals...


No, I am Spartacus!


----------



## Armchair Spaceman (Jun 21, 2003)

*No! I'M BWIAN!*

No! I'M BWIAN!


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

I'll f*cking sue you.


----------



## Armchair Spaceman (Jun 21, 2003)

rogger said:


> I'll f*cking sue you.



Awwww...that's just them Shiner Bock beers talkin'


----------



## ~David~ (Jul 2, 2006)

Oh Ya! Well i'm drugs he allgedly used!


----------



## Sintesi (Nov 13, 2001)

MikeBiker said:


> And I'm Sheryl Crowe.[/QUOTE
> 
> If only you could spell your own name right.


----------



## paint (Jul 25, 2005)

Armchair Spaceman said:


> Awwww...that's just them Shiner Bock beers talkin'


Now there's something I miss about Texas.


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

paint said:


> Now there's something I miss about Texas.


They're banned outside Texas or something?  Drag your purty behind to the licker store and git tanked up, missy. :wink:


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

mohair_chair said:


> Damn, I'm outed. Time to come clean. OK, I admit it, I am Lance Armstrong.


No I'm Lance Armstrong. 

// remember that show "To Tell the Truth?"


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Believe me Senator.. you are no Lance Armstrong


----------



## Chase15.5 (Feb 17, 2005)

terry b said:


> No, I am Spartacus!


No! *I* am Spartacus!


----------



## Chase15.5 (Feb 17, 2005)

terry b said:


> No, I am Spartacus!


That quote brought back a flashback. About 10 years ago I was at Ranger school for the Army, and the RI's (Ranger Instructors) were "smoking" the class (about 100 students) in order to "develop" us. And a student said something sarcastic to the RI's....

RI: Who said that? You better admit it or you'll push all day!

Class: [silence]

RI: Ok...keep pushing (pushing is push ups)

Finally someone from the class says: I am spartacus!

Then more students: I am spartacus! No, I am spartacus.

Evryone just started laughing both students and RI's. That really sucked but it was funny. Oh and we kept pushing.:wink5:


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

*Bird is the Word*



TI_roadracer said:


> Word has it that Lance, the man himself has an account on these forums...
> 
> Imagine his underweight race bike, probably 11 lbs or so, with the next generation scott cr2 frame, sub 1000g tubular wheel set, special edition capagnolo record carbon/ti, ironman pedals...



"Word" has a lot of things, which don't make it so. 

Lance has waaaay better things to do than hang out here. I on the other hand, do not.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

snapdragen said:


> You are not, I am. Ask Dave Hickey - we rode bikes together in San Diego.


It's pretty clear from my history of posting here that I am the real Lance Armstrong. I won seven Tours de France. I don't know who you are trying to kid, but it's not working. No one believes you.


----------



## awesometown (May 23, 2005)

TI_roadracer said:


> Word has it that Lance, the man himself has an account on these forums...
> 
> Imagine his underweight race bike, probably 11 lbs or so, with the next generation scott cr2 frame, sub 1000g tubular wheel set, special edition capagnolo record carbon/ti, ironman pedals...



HA!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! HA

Oh, thats the best post yet, keep em coming folks!!!


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Armchair Spaceman said:


> No! I'M BWIAN!


Me tooo, I'm bwian too!!!!:cryin:


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

I checked IP addresses and Jan and Ivan are online right now. Guess what their handles are.

fc


----------



## laotsu42 (Feb 21, 2004)

francois said:


> I checked IP addresses and Jan and Ivan are online right now. Guess what their handles are.
> 
> fc


don't know but i just wana say it won't be the same with out them ...

looks like politics to me ...


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

Chase15.5 said:


> That quote brought back a flashback. About 10 years ago I was at Ranger school for the Army, and the RI's (Ranger Instructors) were "smoking" the class (about 100 students) in order to "develop" us. And a student said something sarcastic to the RI's....
> 
> RI: Who said that? You better admit it or you'll push all day!
> 
> ...



That's awesome! :lol:


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

francois said:


> I checked IP addresses and Jan and Ivan are online right now. Guess what their handles are.
> 
> fc


Uh, Hijo de Rudicio and Birillo?


----------



## rugger (Mar 1, 2005)

*HI LANCE! You are DA MAN!!*

You inspired me after my car accident to get into cycling as part of my recovery, and have been loving it ever since. What you have done for cancer research has been an inspiration for millions.

Can never thank you enough.


----------



## shabbasuraj (May 14, 2005)

i am KARL MARX


----------



## Blazin' Saddles (Feb 18, 2006)

Codeleeza Rice is trying to get her photo posted on Podium Babes. 

There's money in it for you . . .


----------



## cheddarlove (Oct 17, 2005)

I Am Not A Potted Plant!


----------



## paint (Jul 25, 2005)

rogger said:


> They're banned outside Texas or something?  Drag your purty behind to the licker store and git tanked up, missy. :wink:


Shiner is a microbrew, sort of. Not found in mass quantity outside the state of Texas. You can get 'em in Colorado pretty easily. Few liquor stores elsewhere import them for sale. The beer is so successful, though, that anheuser-busch created a "micro" label just to compete with it called Ziegen Bock. It's also sold only in Texas.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

paint said:


> Shiner is a microbrew, sort of. Not found in mass quantity outside the state of Texas. You can get 'em in Colorado pretty easily. Few liquor stores elsewhere import them for sale. The beer is so successful, though, that anheuser-busch created a "micro" label just to compete with it called Ziegen Bock. It's also sold only in Texas.


I can buy Shiner Bock in bottles at almost any market and get it on tap right here in San Jose, California. It's good stuff.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

One of these years I'll do the Shiner Beer Bash ride. They have charity rides leaving from Houston, Austin and San Antonio and all converging in Shiner,TX for a party.

It is supposed to be one of the better charity rides..


----------



## 52-16SS (Dec 16, 2002)

Dave Hickey said:


> One of these years I'll do the Shiner Beer Bash ride. They have charity rides leaving from Houston, Austin and San Antonio and all converging in Shiner,TX for a party.
> 
> It is supposed to be one of the better charity rides..


The ride is so so, from Houston anyway, but the beer is worth it!


----------



## pianopiano (Jun 4, 2005)

*Are you sure?*



cheddarlove said:


> I Am Not A Potted Plant!


When's the last time you checked?


----------



## laotsu42 (Feb 21, 2004)

i am the lizard king i will %&* anything...


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

laotsu42 said:


> i am the lizard king i will %&* anything...



Yer 3 years late to the party, Hoss....damn I remember this thread. Fkc.


----------



## jpdigital (Dec 1, 2006)

Marc said:


> Yer 3 years late to the party, Hoss....damn I remember this thread. Fkc.


...and after three years this thread is _still open??_[email protected]#$%&


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*Halloween*

somebody trying to resurrect the dead
which of course brings us right back
" NO, I am Spartacus!"


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

how many ADD kids does it take to change a lightbulb?




_who cares, let's go ride bikes..._


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

No, I'm Lance Armstrong... and so is my wife!


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

*Yes. My encounter-*



TI_roadracer said:


> Word has it that Lance, the man himself has an account on these forums...
> 
> Imagine his underweight race bike, probably 11 lbs or so, with the next generation scott cr2 frame, sub 1000g tubular wheel set, special edition capagnolo record carbon/ti, ironman pedals...


Yeah, his first post was some sob story about how he always waves to fellow cyclists but they never wave back to him. A few days later, I chewed him a new one for posting a spoiler during the Tour. He apologized. A few weeks later he was trying to sell Alberto Contador's passport in the classified forum. Then, during the Vuelta, he posted _another_ spoiler. 
After that, I put him on my ignore list. That'll teach him.


----------



## rook (Apr 5, 2009)

I wouldn't be surprised if Armstrong himself has multiple accounts. We already know that his numero uno supporter on this site does.


----------

